# (UPDATE) Valve demands for certain adult games to patch out their content or face removal from Steam



## DarthDub (May 18, 2018)

Fuck censorship.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (May 18, 2018)

Moderator needs to censor the above post. It offends me.


----------



## gudenau (May 18, 2018)

This should be interesting to see unfold, there are many titles that fall under this category.

This could set some interesting presidents for future take downs.


----------



## ThoD (May 18, 2018)

No wonder I couldn't find a couple games I had either bookmarked or in my library yesterday:/ Why did Valve suddenly decide to do that when they could simply put a clear 18+ (since it's already an actual thing) and leave them be? What's with suddenly wanting to censor the GOOD parts of mediocre games? Those games were mostly fun because of it! What's next? Cutting out violent games even if 18+ already?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 18, 2018)

This needs to be an issue addressed before the game is even available for the sale on the storefront, period. It's a matter of trust with developers. HuniePop has been around for many years. Unless the TOS changed, that game and others like it should already have been cleared. Any storefront has the right to define its own terms of service, which include the kind of content they are okay with selling. But it's a major breach of trust when a developer is allowed to sell a certain game for years and then be later hit with penalties. It'd be good of Valve to release a statement explaining their actions.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 18, 2018)

Censorship is idiotic in this case. It's a video game. Let the artists and developers express their creativity.
Steam should just create an adult category, add some adult verification on the account if they want to keep them. 
But if it can't be helped and if they have nowhere to go and publish their games, then they might as well comply and just add the links on the discussion for the uncensored patch or something. 

What should be removed from Steam are those crappy games especially the asset-swapped, lazily made cloned, trashy games. 
They should have no place in anyone's library. It should be purged to oblivion, sent to the black hole with no trace.


----------



## Xzi (May 18, 2018)

Personally I think there are plenty of other places to get your porn, but a poor move for Valve to make anyway.  We've already got enough censorship of sexuality in movie ratings, if video games go draconian too then all that will be left is HBO.


----------



## Mark McDonut (May 18, 2018)

valve needs to calm the fuck down, the industry should not be pandering to any more shit policies and should be turning to parents to enforce the ones already in place.


----------



## OctolingRift (May 18, 2018)

This is bullshit. Fuck you Valve and fuck censorship. Fucking pussies


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 18, 2018)

As long as the games follow the law where they're sold I don't agree with censorship. It's just another stupid double standard. A lot of fan service or porn in a game? That's a bad thing for some reason. Nudity in something people complaining like? Suddenly it's art and it's good.

I know that's not what Valve is saying, but it rubs me the wrong way all the same.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

maybe they should just rename a small string and push that update back and tell em they censored it xD
unbelieveable... are we living in stoneage? i wonder who anonymously informed them... must be a damn poor guy/girl.... lol


----------



## Scarecrow B (May 18, 2018)

And this is why we can't have nice things!

Categories and content filter were invented for a reason, it not the developers fault that some parent got angry that their kid was playing some H-Game after making an account with a fake DOB. But seriously, this only cripples game development and if things keep going like this soon the devs are going to have to release their games by pieces, like VR kanojo where you have to go to the developers’ blog to download the "other" assets to have the full game as intended.

Plus never forget that is because of shit like this that we can’t get localizations of a lot of games like Criminal Girls 2, and if there is a localization it is utterly censored.


----------



## kuwanger (May 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> What are your thoughts? Is this kind of removal wrong? What do you think has prompted Valve to only now take action?



Valve gets complaints.  Rather than bothering to actually follow up on those complaints by reviewing the content spoken of and determine whether any of it actually violates ToS, they basically send out form letters demanding changes.  And here we are.

If anything, my complaint would be that so much stuff is tagged "Nudity" when it doesn't have nudity.  Or stuff is tagged "Metroidvania" when it's not a Metroidvania.  That's an actual problem that needs to be solved.  As already stated, 18+ stuff is already flagged by a separate thing and if they want they can do region based blocks on a 18+gore vs 18+sex if some region requires it by law.  But otherwise, this is just Valve being lazy.  It's easier to not have to actual deal with the complains with a "suck it" and potentially lose a customer to your platform than to just forward it and put the onus on someone else to prove themselves innocent.


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 18, 2018)

I don't remember seeing any outcry that could even tangentially relate to this... even in terms of mass media scares and such. This must be an internal decision. Maybe some SJW/feminist person got promoted to a higher position and is trying to impose their views.


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (May 18, 2018)

Does this mean that they will have to push an update to all copies already sold or only new copies?


----------



## KingVamp (May 18, 2018)

I think censorship by using ratings is fine, but even more censorship on top of that, is defeating the purpose.


----------



## Hyborix3 (May 18, 2018)

I have no interest with adult contents on Steam, but this is just plain stupid. We’re at the age of content creators expressing their own creativity, not going back to their backward’s ass mentality of “NO NUDITY BUT TONS OF GORE IS FINE” shit era. Everytime I see some updated garbage TOS like that, I kept thinking some SJW was hired and tried to express their views in a meeting with a megaphone


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2018)

They've already received their rating as Adult games, that's more than enough censorship. I really hope they bring Value to court over this and fight this decision.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 18, 2018)

Everyone here seems to miss the point that Valve runs a private storefront and can do as they please in relation to content guidelines, especially in defense of a public image. What I think Valve is doing here is stupid, those games were approved for the storefront years ago, it's a blatant breach of trust to later take them down. But it's not censorship. Censorship would be a governing body outright banning certain games or media from being produced. A storefront has the prerogative to refuse to sell games with certain content, that's not censorship. Developers can just as easily take their game and sell it elsewhere. Steam has great influence, so obviously that's gonna hurt developers, but it's not censorship.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

Go around mass flagging all the pda games. Those have violent content, sometimes to the extreme . See how quickly get change their tune.


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 18, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Everyone here seems to miss the point that Valve runs a private storefront and can do as they please in relation to content guidelines, especially in defense of a public image. What I think Valve is doing here is stupid, those games were approved for the storefront years ago, it's a blatant breach of trust to later take them down. But it's not censorship. Censorship would be a governing body outright banning certain games or media from being produced. A storefront has the prerogative to refuse to sell games with certain content, that's not censorship. Developers can just as easily take their game and sell it elsewhere. Steam has great influence, so obviously that's gonna hurt developers, but it's not censorship.


No. Not really. A modicum of previsibility is the very least a business platform can provide. Not talking about Steam in particular... any. They have financial and contractual ties with the developers, and anything that threatens the stability of that needs to be discussed in a business-like manner, not with a takedown. Otherwise, it is the same as relegating themselves to being obsolete and old like a Walmart, which is something Steam pretty much always prided itself in _not_ being. To do otherwise is to jeopardize their position as a DRM platform developers and gamers trust.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 18, 2018)

MarkDarkness said:


> No. Not really. A modicum of previsibility is the very least a business platform can provide. Not talking about Steam in particular... any. They have financial and contractual ties with the developers, and anything that threatens the stability of that needs to be discussed in a business-like manner, not with a takedown. Otherwise, it is the same as relegating themselves to being obsolete and old like a Walmart, which is something Steam pretty much always prided itself in _not_ being. To do otherwise is to jeopardize their position as a DRM platform developers and gamers trust.


Yep, and that's what I said in my post.


HaloEliteLegend said:


> What I think Valve is doing here is stupid, those games were approved for the storefront years ago, it's a blatant breach of trust to later take them down


I don't think it's censorship at all, but it's definitely in poor taste as far as developer-retailer relations go.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2018)

usually i'm against censorship but NOT THIS TIME. it's about damned time! this WEEB trash was choking steam to death! all them sex dungeon, eroge, and visual novel garbage get rid of them all good riddence. time to get steam back to the way it was. with actual GOOD games.

and fuck any of you who disagree.


----------



## anhminh (May 18, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> usually i'm against censorship but NOT THIS TIME. it's about damned time! this WEEB trash was choking steam to death! all them sex dungeon, eroge, and visual novel garbage get rid of them all good riddence. time to get steam back to the way it was. with actual GOOD games.
> 
> and fuck any of you who disagree.


Aww, you still think that Steam wasn't full of trash even without those weeb game. That's cute.


----------



## Xzi (May 18, 2018)

anhminh said:


> Aww, you still think that Steam wasn't full of trash even without those weeb game. That's cute.


No more so than any modern console is "full of trash."  It's not hard to pick out the gems and ignore everything else.


----------



## gameboy (May 18, 2018)

and just like that xbox's new controller is made irrelevant for the non-disabled...


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 18, 2018)

I bet it was probably because some kids were playing it and then there parents got angry and called up valve.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 18, 2018)

So if I understand this correctly, I can do the following:
1) create a "nude Freeman" patch for half life and half life 2
2) host it somewhere online
3) use this existing patch as proof that these games are pornographic
4) demand that valve sends notifications to themselves to patch their games (ignoring the fact that they need to be patched to enable it in the first place)
5) if 4 isn't met (which is, in this case, impossible), have these games removed from steam

Yeah....that makes sense...




Chary said:


> What are your thoughts? Is this kind of removal wrong? What do you think has prompted Valve to only now take action?


I'm pretty liberal on this: if it's an 18+ game, I see no problem with nudity. Steam was pretty prudish before, but that's mostly because they have to oblige American law (meaning: ultra-violence=okay; nudity=NOOOOOOOO!!!!). This is just going a ridiculous step too far. Either the step is mere bureaucracy to meet the most prudishness of prudishes (if those are words)*, or they're facing some stupid legal battles they don't wanna face.

EDIT: I meant prudish instead of prudent. Sorry about that  (and thanx @FAST6191 for correcting me)



*in that case, the conversation will go a bit like this:
Valve: "hey, guys...we've gotten a complaint about your games. You need to patch it."
Devs: "erm...we've already patched it before we submitted it to steam, remember?"
Valve: "just checking. Thanks for the response. It's probably from someone attempting to blame us for downloading nudity patches elsewhere themselves, so...it'll probably blow over. But we obviously have to make sure we're okay."


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 18, 2018)

guys, publishing a game on steam isn't a right, its a privilege.
if they notice games they don't want in some form on their platform, publishers have to fall in line, or publish somewhere else


----------



## anhminh (May 18, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> guys, publishing a game on steam isn't a right, its a privilege.
> if they notice games they don't want in some form on their platform, publishers have to fall in line, or publish somewhere else


Yeah, not every game have an honor to be on Steam. They should feel glad that lord Gaben had deem their game worthy for his platform.


----------



## Kigiru (May 18, 2018)

Realy? I mean, it's obvious what's the point of these games, but there's actualy a pretty big difference between "pornographic" and "erotic" and Valve bending their asses to some crying of people probably even not using their systems at all will cost them money.

When media producers will realize that these cryings are mostly from people from the outside, and not their actual consumers? Listening to people that have no interest in buying your product is first step to death, see what happened with Marvel Comics.


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2018)

Now what about games like Grand Theft Auto V? And other games featuring sexual scenes? I'm interested in how many games this will affect.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 18, 2018)

So I guess all those RPG Maker games that is also on steam and has the same level of content that huniepop has are also getting removed. Good thing there is other sites like humble bundle and Manga gamer that sell these games already uncensored. 

Still I understand why is on steam, it's the biggest source of games on pc platform expanding linux and mac uses, but I always felt that it's perhaps not the place for the game. There is other sites that do sell games similar in content, but is just not as popular as steam with the library and ease of access, so I understand why steam was their choice of platform for selling the game. 

But the fact that these are games that was already sold for long time before ask to remove, did steam not check the content of these games before allowing it to be sold? Did they suddenly realize, "Oh gosh, look at these games, we got to take them down NOW!" Seriously, if it wasn't a problem before, it shouldn't be now. Seem like 2018 is the year of ruining popular companies.


----------



## VitaType (May 18, 2018)

Porn content isn't allowed on Steam? Why? It has this funny "if you pass here you will see sexual characteristics - clearly and uncensored!"-button isn't that enough to keep me safe from this crap? I really wished the US just could overcome there extreme uptightness with everything porn and nudity related . You can buy Hatred on there site, come on, steam can't be serious about this, right? (and yes, HuniePop is porn. Watch the promo video of this game to the very end. We could argue about the other two games though)


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They've already received their rating as Adult games, that's more than enough censorship. I really hope they bring Value to court over this and fight this decision.


Little man vs a mega corporation with basically monopoly in the business...yeah good luck


----------



## Viri (May 18, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> usually i'm against censorship but NOT THIS TIME. it's about damned time! this WEEB trash was choking steam to death! all them sex dungeon, eroge, and visual novel garbage get rid of them all good riddence. time to get steam back to the way it was. with actual GOOD games.
> 
> and fuck any of you who disagree.


Censorship is okay, when it's something I don't like.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (May 18, 2018)

It's almost like valve has that age confirmation screen when going into a games page and numerous adult related content tags for nothing.  This is literally a joke.  If they say 18+ content is negatively impacting their public image then the floods of trashy rpgmaker games are as well and we all know how those are just everywhere.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 18, 2018)

Valve going Nintendo.


----------



## migles (May 18, 2018)

altough i am against this crap of cencorship
well, if it was just theese 2 games, nothing valuable lost..
at least hunie pop was crap, i didnt played the other one but i guess it is pretty much the same
I have a very bad taste for weird games, i usualy find theses really amusing but the hunnie pop was awfull


----------



## Scarlet (May 18, 2018)

Eh, it's easy to cry censorship, but with something like this, it's probably more a case of "it's ok, just not here." Like you see shops selling sex toys. There's nothing wrong with that kinda thing, but you wouldn't expect to see it in a supermarket now would you? The real issue was allowing them to be sold on the storefront in the first place. If there were specific terms against it in their TOS, they should've been enforced from the start.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 18, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> guys, publishing a game on steam isn't a right, its a privilege.
> if they notice games they don't want in some form on their platform, publishers have to fall in line, or publish somewhere else


There's a big problem with this kind of logic. Valve isn't doing anyone favors by letting them have their games on Steam. Developers have to pay to get their games on Steam and Valve probably takes a cut of the revenue made from game sales. Saying that it's a privilege to have your game on Steam when you pay them is like saying you're not entitled to a TV or Internet service that you pay for. Would you not have a problem if your ISP shut off your Internet even though you pay for it?


fatsquirrel said:


> Little man vs a mega corporation with basically monopoly in the business...yeah good luck


The size of a business doesn't mean theyllt win a lawsuit. Look at the patent infringement suits Nintendo lost.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2018)

Scene Valve.
Alright lads we need to improve the image of our platform. There are no wrong answers.
How about we have a quality focused list of games that is well curated, and push the results of that in most places?
How about we allow people to resell games easily rather than telling them that nobody would want old digital copies of games.
How about we cater to a few whiners that someone might see a nipple?

The first two are too much like work, and we have an effective monopoly so why would we do the second.
Option number 3 it is then.



HaloEliteLegend said:


> Everyone here seems to miss the point that Valve runs a private storefront and can do as they please in relation to content guidelines, especially in defense of a public image. What I think Valve is doing here is stupid, those games were approved for the storefront years ago, it's a blatant breach of trust to later take them down. But it's not censorship. Censorship would be a governing body outright banning certain games or media from being produced. A storefront has the prerogative to refuse to sell games with certain content, that's not censorship. Developers can just as easily take their game and sell it elsewhere. Steam has great influence, so obviously that's gonna hurt developers, but it's not censorship.


Did anybody doubt that before you posted that?
Depending upon your definitions then censorship may rest with those enacting and enforcing laws of a land, I would argue it does not, but the notion and/or philosophy that underpins its opposition does not.



Taleweaver said:


> Either the step is mere bureaucracy to meet the most prudent of prudents*


For the record to be prudent is to plan ahead/consider the future ramifications of actions, to be prudish is to be unsettled by matters sexual.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 18, 2018)

voddy said:


> maybe they should just rename a small string and push that update back and tell em they censored it xD
> unbelieveable... are we living in stoneage? i wonder who anonymously informed them... must be a damn poor guy/girl.... lol


we all know what kinds of people go out of their way to pressure companies to bow at their moral doogoodery, and 9/10 they eventually get exposed as complete hypocrites who were just trying to blame their own moral short coming on others so they don't have to just accept that people are flawed....its not their fault they are flawed its all because they had the choice, if we could only do away with free will everything would be a perfect utopia


----------



## VitaType (May 18, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> The size of a business doesn't mean theyllt win a lawsuit. Look at the patent infringement suits Nintendo lost.


I even would argue that if they would have a monopoly it would make a lawsuit abit easier then it would be if they hasn't (and they haven't, clearly number one in there market but Origin and the Ubisoft store play a role, abit at least) since e.g. you more easy get help from NGOs and due to special laws for monopolys.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 18, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> **** censorship.


Fixed!!!


----------



## VitaType (May 18, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Fixed!!!


Beginner...


DarthDub said:


> Thanks for the glorious censorship that holds our minds and souls clean and strong. Steam you're a blessing to humankind. — DarthDub's reaction to the _glorious steam cleaning_ of 2018


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (May 18, 2018)

And the point of it being marked as 'Adult' content on your store, Valve... Means have it removed? 

Valve is so stupid sometimes. The point of having the classification of 'Adult' content without censorship; is because it's meant for 18+.


----------



## Astral_ (May 18, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> As long as the games follow the law where they're sold I don't agree with censorship. It's just another stupid double standard. A lot of fan service or porn in a game? That's a bad thing for some reason. Nudity in something people complaining like? Suddenly it's art and it's good.
> 
> I know that's not what Valve is saying, but it rubs me the wrong way all the same.


This. 

I bought Bayonetta when it was released, it is tagged both as 'Nudity' (which is defendable) and 'Anime' (what??).
Instantly my Steam homepage was plagued with crappy generic anime VNs/RPGs. I blocked both tags to preserve my sanity, and I risk missing out interesting games if people go on with the bad tags.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 18, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> For the record to be prudent is to plan ahead/consider the future ramifications of actions, to be prudish is to be unsettled by matters sexual.


Wait...what?

...

Ouch! 


and here I was thinking I knew a bit of English....


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 18, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> There's a big problem with this kind of logic. Valve isn't doing anyone favors by letting them have their games on Steam. Developers have to pay to get their games on Steam and Valve probably takes a cut of the revenue made from game sales. Saying that it's a privilege to have your game on Steam when you pay them is like saying you're not entitled to a TV or Internet service that you pay for. Would you not have a problem if your ISP shut off your Internet even though you pay for it?
> 
> The size of a business doesn't mean theyllt win a lawsuit. Look at the patent infringement suits Nintendo lost.



are you for real? they pay valve to sell their game on their service and just by being on steam, they quadruple their game sales and get that money back (if the game has any kind of reason to be released at all)

they dont have to put their game on steam if they dont want to. they want to. cause steam offers them a plus they wouldn't otherwise get.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dr.Hacknik said:


> And the point of it being marked as 'Adult' content on your store, Valve... Means have it removed?
> 
> Valve is so stupid sometimes. The point of having the classification of 'Adult' content without censorship; is because it's meant for 18+.



thats so stupid. adult means there are games meant not for underage players. that doesn't mean there are no rules anymore at that point.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 18, 2018)

Having played Mutiny in both non/censored the devs will literally have to water down the game to the point it has nothing sexual related. It's a game driven by sexual fanservice.
Censoring a game that's already censored...  that just means they want the game removed


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 18, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Everyone here seems to miss the point that Valve runs a private storefront and can do as they please in relation to content guidelines, especially in defense of a public image. What I think Valve is doing here is stupid, those games were approved for the storefront years ago, it's a blatant breach of trust to later take them down. But it's not censorship. Censorship would be a governing body outright banning certain games or media from being produced. A storefront has the prerogative to refuse to sell games with certain content, that's not censorship. Developers can just as easily take their game and sell it elsewhere. Steam has great influence, so obviously that's gonna hurt developers, but it's not censorship.


I, and a lot of other people would consider it censorship. You are censoring stuff by removing what you consider to be inappropriate. It doesn't have to be done by some person with authority to be censorship when censorship is the act of censoring something.

About the private storefront thing I'll repeat what I said before. Developers pay to have their games on Steam. Valve isn't just letting them sell games on Steam out of the goodness of their heart. They charge people to publish games there. Would it be okay for an ISP or TV service to stop you from using your internet or cable that you paid for?


Clydefrosch said:


> are you for real? they pay valve to sell their game on their service and just by being on steam, they quadruple their game sales and get that money back (if the game has any kind of reason to be released at all)
> 
> they dont have to put their game on steam if they dont want to. they want to. cause steam offers them a plus they wouldn't otherwise get.


My point is that Valve isn't letting people publish out of kindness. They're making money off of games being put on Steam so it's wrong for them to take down games that comply with the guidelines. If the games have had pornographic sex scenes removed then they aren't violating the rule against pornographic material being published on Steam. It doesn't matter how many extra sales the games are getting, that doesn't change the fact that the developers are still _paying _the game to be on Steam. You said that it's a privilege to have the game on Steam. Once developers are paying for the game the game to be on Steam I think it's more than a privilege. Would it be okay for your ISP to shut off your Internet service because they don't like you using GBAtemp even though you pay for the service even though you're not violating any rules?

And why would a game need a reason to be released? A game doesn't need to justify it's existence, it's an artistic expression as well as a product designed to make money. There's no reason something a group of people created shouldn't be released because some pissy moronic prudes are offended by it or because some jackasses don't like it. That's like bitching about a game having fanservice. Yeah some games sell based on that, but there are a lot of games that have being graphically violent as a selling point or major feature when they could just as easily be less violent. There are shows on HBO that have graphic violence and/or nudity and seem to highlight it a lot even though it's not completely necessary.



Scarlet said:


> Eh, it's easy to cry censorship, but with something like this, it's probably more a case of "it's ok, just not here." Like you see shops selling sex toys. There's nothing wrong with that kinda thing, but you wouldn't expect to see it in a supermarket now would you? The real issue was allowing them to be sold on the storefront in the first place. If there were specific terms against it in their TOS, they should've been enforced from the start.


The games aren't violating the TOS because any pornographic scenes have been removed. If they have a problem with fan service then they should also remove Senran Kagura, they should remove Oblivion because there's a texture for bare breasts in the game (not fan service but still nudity), and other games with similar content. You can have sex in the Fable games so Fable The Lost Chapters and Fable Anniversary so I guess if anything remotely sexual is the issue those games need to be removed too. In Skyrim you can see the statue of Dibella's nipples so I guess Skyrim should be removed too.


----------



## Jonna (May 18, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Eh, it's easy to cry censorship, but with something like this, it's probably more a case of "it's ok, just not here." Like you see shops selling sex toys. There's nothing wrong with that kinda thing, but you wouldn't expect to see it in a supermarket now would you?


Actually, Spencers has sex toys and lingerie available to see and it's located in the local mall where any one can walk into it.

And even then, no one has complained, because there's a warning posted outside.

Steam, what's the problem?


----------



## RedoLane (May 18, 2018)

so in a nutshell, Valve thinks games are made by a bunch of pervs :V
(not the best way to describe, but that's how it sounds for the most part)


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 18, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> so in a nutshell, Valve thinks games are made by a bunch of pervs :V
> (not the best way to describe, but that's how it sounds for the most part)


I think they're just trying to shut down anything controversial so it doesn't "hurt" their business even though that's damn near impossible. If fanservicey games are made by perverts then violent games are made by psychopaths.


----------



## Nevermore (May 18, 2018)

It's hilarious, especially when stuff like Ladykiller in a Bind won't be removed because the video game journalists brigaded Steam to keep it uncensored. But now Steam wants to go after HuniePop, which is already super tame without the uncensored patch?

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/8k8uv4/censorship_important_notice_from_huniedev/


----------



## LightyKD (May 18, 2018)

I keep saying it over and over again, we need a Steam like service just for adult games. I'm about tired of the major platform holders being too scared to host adult material.


----------



## Dimensional (May 18, 2018)

It feels like Valve is pulling a Youtube. Get a complaint, an automated system sends out the ban hammer, only it doesn't give the option of a manual review. Another company getting so big it has to create something so stupid to fill in the work of an intelligent human. I'm sure sooner or later a few other games will get the message about mature content when they have absolutely none.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> I keep saying it over and over again, we need a Steam like service just for adult games. I'm about tired of the major platform holders being too scared to host adult material.


Why a service dedicated to it and not a general purpose service covering the lot?


----------



## LightyKD (May 18, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Why a service dedicated to it and not a general purpose service covering the lot?




It's obvious why. People here in the "Puritanical States of America" still equate video games as a child's play thing instead a legit medium. If adult games are ever going to get their proper respect then they need their own service.


----------



## Exaltys (May 18, 2018)

I think the bigger injustice is to keep getting the age verification prompt even though you're already logged in and Steam has your birthday.

Censorship bad blah blah blah. Heck, most of the game tagged "nudity" don't have nudity in them!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> It's obvious why. People here in the "Puritanical States of America" still equate video games as a child's play thing instead a legit medium. If adult games are ever going to get their proper respect then they need their own service.


I would take the opposite approach. If you gate it off you essentially admit it should be gated off, and also allow it to be dismissed. Having as part and parcel of it allows it to stand and in turn sees more people able to figure out it is no big issue.


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 18, 2018)

Personally, I see this as a good thing. Its a small step towards better quality control. Pornographic games are pretty much guaranteed to be bad. Its not really censorship because they were violating the rules Valve already had in place. They didn't make the rule to remove these games.


----------



## Exaltys (May 18, 2018)

I think the bigger injustice is to keep getting the age verification prompt even though you're already logged in and Steam has your birthday.

Censorship bad blah blah blah. Heck, most of the game tagged "nudity" don't have nudity in them!


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 18, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> 1. My point is that Valve isn't letting people publish out of kindness. They're making money off of games being put on Steam so it's wrong for them to take down games that comply with the guidelines. If the games have had pornographic sex scenes removed then they aren't violating the rule against pornographic material being published on Steam. It doesn't matter how many extra sales the games are getting, that doesn't change the fact that the developers are still _paying _the game to be on Steam. You said that it's a privilege to have the game on Steam. Once developers are paying for the game the game to be on Steam I think it's more than a privilege. Would it be okay for your ISP to shut off your Internet service because they don't like you using GBAtemp even though you pay for the service even though you're not violating any rules?
> 
> 2. And why would a game need a reason to be released?



1. no one argued that's what valve does. but paying valve to use their service does not mean the publishers don't have to abide by any ToS or any random guidelines valve feels like they want to implement. certainly, they all signed an agreement giving valve the right to remove games for whatever reason.
it still remains a privilege because just as publishers dont have to deal with valve, valve doesn't have to deal with a publisher.

my isp is well within their right to kick me out whenever they feel like it, however, at that point, i'd have a few rights too,  such as getting a refund for fees paid in advance. and if they want to change our contract to include a 'we can throw you out for visiting certain websites' rule, I'd have the right to null any previous agreement and take my business elsewhere.

2. i mean that as in the game has to be good. a good game will make back steam fees. if it sucks, of course, it wont get many sales no matter what.


----------



## Xzi (May 18, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> It's obvious why. People here in the "Puritanical States of America" still equate video games as a child's play thing instead a legit medium. If adult games are ever going to get their proper respect then they need their own service.


I mean, there are games for adults, and then there are "adult" games.  The latter are never going to see a ton of critical acclaim, just as PornHub never receives an Oscar.  I still think they should be available to people, of course, but a service catering exclusively to those games would probably do very poorly.


----------



## kuwanger (May 18, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I still think they should be available to people, of course, but a service catering exclusively to those games would probably do very poorly.



Yea, MangaGamer is basically that service.  Found out about it because one of those various game bundle sites was offering some anime/manga visual novels and they weren't on Steam because they were "adult".  Since I basically already hate 99% of visual novels, that was a great sign not to get the bundle or ever buy anything from MangaGamer.  I think that's the real point of it:  make it so you can't really advertise a website or acknowledge you buy from website X because it's so synonymous with porn/hentai that even if 50% of their catalog was no worse than most "adult" games (just more condensed and without the violence/gore), you can't shake the stigma.

So, yea, can't have Steam offering up games like that.  Then people wouldn't know what they're getting into and might be shocked and think Steam is a different sort of service.  Nothing crazy about that...because a lot of fan service is definitely more shocking than someone having their head cut off with a chainsaw.


----------



## Xzi (May 18, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> So, yea, can't have Steam offering up games like that.  Then people wouldn't know what they're getting into and might be shocked and think Steam is a different sort of service.  Nothing crazy about that...because a lot of fan service is definitely more shocking than someone having their head cut off with a chainsaw.


It is Valve's service, so they can exclude what they want from it, but I agree that it's ridiculous how much we as Americans glorify violence yet shun sexuality.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2018)

Man, if I actually cared about those games, I'd be outraged.


----------



## kuwanger (May 18, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It is Valve's service, so they can exclude what they want from it



The thing is, it's sort of nonsensical to suggest that Value "wants" to exclude much of anything from their service.  They're just being manipulated into excluding things from their service.  Sometimes it's trashy, racist games.  Sometimes it's over the top fan service games.  At a practical level, though, Steam is a business and without manipulation and the implicit threat of boycotts, the only real concern they have is if the game makes enough money to justify the hosting costs.  Really, Google Play has spam levels of content and they don't regularly delist things--one could argue a few orders of magnitude less is true with Steam.  So, yea, I don't think it's something Steam wants.



the_randomizer said:


> Man, if I actually cared about those games, I'd be outraged.



Basically I feel the same way, but that's sadly the way in which things get censored--whether it's the effective censorship by business or the legal censorship by government.  The precedent is set, so we can just grin and bare it when it's next blasphemy against God or violence against religious leaders.  Or whatever else some special interest group can manage to lobby through the Steam system.

Sure, you can still technically buy the games, but unless you're Rockstar/EA/etc you're not likely to be able to run your own store front and mostly maintain your sales if Steam delists you.  In the long term, future games are likely to be lost out to competitors who aren't delisted unless you manage to make your own store a general success.  The point isn't to necessarily make the games unavailable.  It's to effectively punish businesses beyond simple market forces to strongly discourage that business or other businesses to create such products.

If you're a believer in the free market or at least the free exchange of ideas, that's reason enough to feel outrage when a tiny minority is manipulating the discussion.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> The thing is, it's sort of nonsensical to suggest that Value "wants" to exclude much of anything from their service.  They're just being manipulated into excluding things from their service.  Sometimes it's trashy, racist games.  Sometimes it's over the top fan service games.  At a practical level, though, Steam is a business and without manipulation and the implicit threat of boycotts, the only real concern they have is if the game makes enough money to justify the hosting costs.  Really, Google Play has spam levels of content and they don't regularly delist things--one could argue a few orders of magnitude less is true with Steam.  So, yea, I don't think it's something Steam wants.
> 
> Basically I feel the same way, but that's sadly the way in which things get censored--whether it's the effective censorship by business or the legal censorship by government.  The precedent is set, so we can just grin and bare it when it's next blasphemy against God or violence against religious leaders.  Or whatever else some special interest group can manage to lobby through the Steam system.
> 
> ...



I feel ambivalent about this particular issue, TBH.


----------



## kuwanger (May 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I feel ambivalent about this particular issue, TBH.



Yea, at some level I feel the same way.  Intellectually I'm outraged.  Emotionally, I fell like I did when they removed the racist/transphobic/etc crap--pretty ambivalent.  Personally, I know I can't rely upon emotion alone to know when something is wrong.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2018)

AdamFX990 said:


> Personally, I see this as a good thing. Its a small step towards better quality control. Pornographic games are pretty much guaranteed to be bad. Its not really censorship because they were violating the rules Valve already had in place. They didn't make the rule to remove these games.


End justifies the means you say?



the_randomizer said:


> Man, if I actually cared about those games, I'd be outraged.


You said similar such things in last few threads dealing with similar matters.
Is the principle alone not something worth having?


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2018)

Huniepop at the very least probably has generated a lot of money, seeing as its sold a lot of copies. I utterly would not mind if these types of games were removed from Steam tomorrow, but then at the same time...

These games were given absolute confirmation from Valve that they followed Steam's TOS. Not only that, but Valve is being entirely vague about WHAT exactly about these games specifically needs to be removed to comply again. It's just a scummy move from Valve to allow these games for years, and then with no warning or public change to their TOS, just magically say they need to be gone asap.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> End justifies the means you say?
> 
> 
> You said similar such things in last few threads dealing with similar matters.
> Is the principle alone not something worth having?



No, I just have no interest in having adult material, i.e pornographic material, in my games. How does it make these games any better with it? I genuinely want to know.
Yes, censoring things unnecessarily (like cultural differences, calling onigiri "jelly donuts" or changing Yen to dollars, etc). This kind of censorship doesn't bother me at all.
I'm not a fan of this genre of games, either, and if people can't accept that I'm okay with this kind of censorship, that's too freakin bad.   But Valve should have pointing out
these issues beforehand, and not a long time after and become suddenly douchey.


----------



## kuwanger (May 18, 2018)

Let's imagine that in a lot of cultures, there was a taboo about talking about yellow dogs.  There's plenty of myths on the why, but it's considered something like a curse.  So, everyone uses flowery language to get around it and incorporate yellow dogs in their stories.  Other people even fetishize the taboo and try to come up with reasons yellow dogs must be in their stories/movies/games--never shown by always implied.  Imagine the shock to, in real life, see a yellow dog?

That's basically 99% of what this is to me.  It's not about addressing any meaningful issue.  It's all about perpetuating the taboo.  I think intrisically there's always going to be some taboo about sex like there is about violence.  I don't think that's a bad thing.  I do think it's insane how it's ratcheted up to 11 by some people.



the_randomizer said:


> No, I just have no interest in having adult material, i.e pornographic material, in my games. How does it make these games any better with it? I genuinely want to know.



I don't think we need to glamorize people take a shit in the toilet, but it happens.  Excluding it from books, movies, and games entirely creates a warped view of reality.  Or really the converse, you need to include it some times to make your book, movie, or game seem realistic.  Things that are pornographic happen in real life.  At some level, gratuitous inclusion is a necessity.


----------



## Garblant (May 18, 2018)

VitaType said:


> Porn content isn't allowed on Steam? Why? It has this funny "if you pass here you will see sexual characteristics - clearly and uncensored!"-button isn't that enough to keep me safe from this crap? I really wished the US just could overcome there extreme uptightness with everything porn and nudity related . You can buy Hatred on there site, come on, steam can't be serious about this, right? (and yes, HuniePop is porn. Watch the promo video of this game to the very end. We could argue about the other two games though)


_Check's out Hatred on Steam
_
WHAT THE FU-

I guess the funny thing is that they're so desensitized to violence that games like this can be on the platform, but if a title is really "pervy" then it can potentially get removed from the platform, even if it's been on sale for several years...

Hunie pop isn't even uncensored by default, you have to add a file yourself to uncensor it, so it should be fine. With all of the titles that contain even worse content, and aren't uncensored by default, you'd think they'd be okay with a game of this nature.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2018)

Good, this trash should have never been on the steam storefront to begin with.

Any people up in arms over this move in this thread are obvious nintendo switch owners who don't know what real games are. Go and get your perverted kicks from the darkweb, normal playstation/xbox/pc gamers don't want to see your seedy little pervert simulators in their online game stores.

Arrest anyone with these games in their steam library and throw the key away in my opinion.

Disgusting.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2018)

p1ngpong said:


> Good, this trash should have never been on the steam storefront to begin with.
> 
> Any people up in arms over this move in this thread are obvious nintendo switch owners who don't know what real games are. Go and get your perverted kicks from the darkweb, normal playstation/xbox/pc gamers don't want to see your seedy little pervert simulators in their online game stores.
> 
> ...



Have you seen ur mum's game collection of late?




the_randomizer said:


> No, I just have no interest in having adult material, i.e pornographic material, in my games. How does it make these games any better with it? I genuinely want to know.
> Yes, censoring things unnecessarily (like cultural differences, calling onigiri "jelly donuts" or changing Yen to dollars, etc). This kind of censorship doesn't bother me at all.
> I'm not a fan of this genre of games, either, and if people can't accept that I'm okay with this kind of censorship, that's too freakin bad.   But Valve should have pointing out
> these issues beforehand, and not a long time after and become suddenly douchey.


So you are upset about basic localisation choices but ... what kuwanger said.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Have you seen ur mum's game collection of late?
> 
> 
> 
> So you are upset about basic localisation choices but ... what kuwanger said.



Did I stutter? Read it again.

"I just have no interest in having adult material, i.e pornographic material, in my games"

I have every right not to like that content in my games, if that's something you disagree with, too bad. I couldn't give a rat's ass about this garbage. I don't like the waifu/weeb games, they have no place on Steam, people
can just get it through other means for all I care.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 18, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I, and a lot of other people would consider it censorship. You are censoring stuff by removing what you consider to be inappropriate. It doesn't have to be done by some person with authority to be censorship when censorship is the act of censoring something.
> 
> About the private storefront thing I'll repeat what I said before. Developers pay to have their games on Steam. Valve isn't just letting them sell games on Steam out of the goodness of their heart. They charge people to publish games there. Would it be okay for an ISP or TV service to stop you from using your internet or cable that you paid for?


And is that not their prerogative as a storefront? They aren't outlawing any creation of content, they are only saying that they won't sell it themselves. Find another storefront, alter the Steam version and host the original content elsewhere for those that want it. Developers paying to sell on Steam means nothing. Steam is not a public service or a utility, it's a private storefront. Ergo, it's fundamentally incomparable to how ISPs or other service providers must act with customers. That analogy is flawed as it's a private retailler-publisher business relationship.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Did I stutter? Read it again.
> 
> "I just have no interest in having adult material, i.e pornographic material, in my games"
> 
> ...


What are you upset about? I never said you need the porno games in your life. That different people like different things is basic human interaction/marketing/similar.

Similarly I have no interest in football games. They bore me to death. However to say they deserve to not be sold is a bit of a dick move so I don't.


----------



## LightyKD (May 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Did I stutter? Read it again.
> 
> "I just have no interest in having adult material, i.e pornographic material, in my games"
> 
> ...



Dude we get it, you don't like hentai games but some of us do and those games have every right to be sold as any Call of Duty or Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 18, 2018)

The porn industry should just make it's own version of Steam... Call it Extra Steamy or something.


----------



## kuwanger (May 18, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Call it Extra Steamy or something.



Steam Heart's


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Dude we get it, you don't like hentai games but some of us do and those games have every right to be sold as any Call of Duty or Assassin's Creed.



Then don't call me out for having an opinion ffs. Don't like my opinion, BFD.


----------



## DarthDub (May 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Then don't call me out for having an opinion ffs. Don't like my opinion, BFD.


Your opinion sucks. People can't seem to handle anime tiddies.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Then don't call me out for having an opinion ffs. Don't like my opinion, BFD.


If you don't want to have your opinions scrutinised then don't post them. As you did then they are fair game.

In your case it would appear to be at odds with things you have purported to be for in the past, and also contrary to what many hold to be fairly basic tenets of rule making, hence why so many are taking issue.


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> The porn industry should just make it's own version of Steam... Call it Extra Steamy or something.


I think there's two "legal" outlets to buy these types of games. Nutaku is one, while Mangagamer allows most of these uncensored games on their store as well. Way higher chance someone's going to buy something on Steam, rather than ever go there though.


----------



## LightyKD (May 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> I think there's two "legal" outlets to buy these types of games. Nutaku is one, while Mangagamer allows most of these uncensored games on their store as well. Way higher chance someone's going to buy something on Steam, rather than ever go there though.



I'm somewhat familiar with Nutaku. If one of these stores would create a steam style launcher with Controller support, that alone would help them stand out. Heck, they could even have a standard and a blue theme so that the blue theme matches your Steam menu.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (May 18, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> I keep saying it over and over again, we need a Steam like service just for adult games. I'm about tired of the major platform holders being too scared to host adult material.


So basically a certain *b*entai site that hosts a certain *b*entai dating service? Because they host tons of adult esk games; sadly nothing like AAA titles though lol.


----------



## bowser (May 18, 2018)

Next they're gonna start pulling games that have '3' in their titles because, you know, they find it offensive...


----------



## LightyKD (May 18, 2018)

bowser said:


> Next they're gonna start pulling games that have '3' in their titles because, you know, they find it offensive...


 that was good. I needed that laugh! Thanks.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Your opinion sucks. People can't seem to handle anime tiddies.



"Derr herr herr, your opinion sucks" ooh what a good comeback, I'll be sure to express my opinions more just to piss you off. If you're going to say that,
at least have a good counterargument instead of the response of a elementary school student. But if you're just going to say "it sucks" without any reasoning why, other than it sucks, 
why the hell should I take your bullshit seriously?

I voiced an opinion and you got your tits up over it, deal with it.

You're more than welcome to add me to the block list, no one's stopping you.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> "Derr herr herr, your opinion sucks" ooh what a good comeback, I'll be sure to express my opinions more just to piss you off. If you're going to say that,
> at least have a good counterargument instead of the response of a elementary school student. But if you're just going to say "it sucks" without any reasoning why, other than it sucks,
> why the hell should I take your bullshit seriously?
> 
> ...



While maybe not the most eloquently phrased response it does contain all the essential elements, ones you claim it does not.

The general situation.

Valve, the dominant supplier of PC games at this point in time and for some time now, have seemingly arbitrarily decided to remove a style of game, not that it matters much but a fairly popular and longstanding one at that for no adequately explained reasons. Looking at other instances and how it played out there then general prudishness seems to be the thing people are going with. Moreover the PC has long been held as a bastion of free, open and unrestricted styles of game when compared to the locked down consoles we see at present, something Valve and co have very much played up/into over the years.

You then said I don't care as I don't like these games and they should be removed. An argument you have previously made in other related threads. You are free to advocate for the world according to the whims of the_randomizer, however doing it on a public forum then invites discussion of the potential failings of that approach.

Part of that discussion would be to apply your logic to other situations. If one style can be arbitrarily banned then so can another, I used football games in an earlier example, others wondered where "violence" fits in with. Anyone then not wishing to see a style of game they enjoy get banned would surely have a vested interest in not allowing things to be arbitrarily banned. To then state your position that you are OK with things being arbitrarily banned is then going to see people say you suck.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> No, I just have no interest in having adult material, i.e pornographic material, in my games. How does it make these games any better with it? I genuinely want to know.
> Yes, censoring things unnecessarily (like cultural differences, calling onigiri "jelly donuts" or changing Yen to dollars, etc). This kind of censorship doesn't bother me at all.
> I'm not a fan of this genre of games, either, and if people can't accept that I'm okay with this kind of censorship, that's too freakin bad.   But Valve should have pointing out
> these issues beforehand, and not a long time after and become suddenly douchey.


How does a pornographic scene make the games any worse? There are HBO shows with graphic nudity. The shows could just as easily be made without the nudity, so does that need to be censored or defended? Can you honestly give a definitive reason why that improves the show? Any arguments made there could just as easily apply here too. Just because people don't like a specific genre or art form doesn't mean it's not art.


the_randomizer said:


> Did I stutter? Read it again.
> 
> "I just have no interest in having adult material, i.e pornographic material, in my games"
> 
> ...


"Hurr durr please don't disagree with me." If you don't like the games that's one thing, but don't try to arbitrarily define where a game that has been censored to comply with Steam's TOS deserves to be sold. You shouldn't get so salty over people calling you out and mocking your opinion when you said that those games are weeb/waifu trash.


Chary said:


> These games were given absolute confirmation from Valve that they followed Steam's TOS. Not only that, but Valve is being entirely vague about WHAT exactly about these games specifically needs to be removed to comply again. It's just a scummy move from Valve to allow these games for years, and then with no warning or public change to their TOS, just magically say they need to be gone asap.


This is exactly the issue I was talking about. They followed the rules yet Valve says they have to be further censored or removed because some dumb asses got offended by what little there was still in the games. Honestly if the games get removed I'm hoping the developers sue Valve for damages.


----------



## nWo (May 19, 2018)

The Hell is wrong with today's society standards? 9 out of 10 persons are now wussies. Fuck censorship. Every house controls what they see on their devices.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 19, 2018)

nWo said:


> The Hell is wrong with today's society standards? 9 out of 10 persons are now wussies. Fuck censorship. Every house controls what they see on their devices.


Shhh lazy parents need a boogeyman so they can pretend that their children's behavior isn't on them.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> How does a pornographic scene make the games any worse? There are HBO shows with graphic nudity. The shows could just as easily be made without the nudity, so does that need to be censored or defended? Can you honestly give a definitive reason why that improves the show? Any arguments made there could just as easily apply here too. Just because people don't like a specific genre or art form doesn't mean it's not art.
> 
> "Hurr durr please don't disagree with me." If you don't like the games that's one thing, but don't try to arbitrarily define where a game that has been censored to comply with Steam's TOS deserves to be sold. You shouldn't get so salty over people calling you out and mocking your opinion when you said that those games are weeb/waifu trash.
> 
> This is exactly the issue I was talking about. They followed the rules yet Valve says they have to be further censored or removed because some dumb asses got offended by what little there was still in the games. Honestly if the games get removed I'm hoping the developers sue Valve for damages.



You're more than welcome to add me to your ignore list. No need to piss on me and call it rain.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (May 19, 2018)

While I don't know the specifics for any other games affected, I have a pretty good idea why Huniepop was removed. For those who don't know, the devs offer a patch to restore nudity in the game that was removed. However, this "patch" is an empty file that doesn't actually modify the game files, all it does is enable content that is normally disabled.

So, the issue probably has more to do with the fact that otherwise prohibited content is still being distributed on their CDN, just hidden, than any nefarious anti-sex or anti-nudity (because the only time people care about "censorship" is when sex and nudity is removed) agenda. If the patch was really a patch this might not have been an issue. Alternatively, devs  officially offering such a patch at all might be against the rules.

This is all just a guess though, but it makes sense given other games featuring nudity and the like are still available. I'm sure the devs have come to the same conclusions as well, but hey, what better viral marketing than the outrage culture from the "fuck censorship" crowd? The religious freaks taking credit for this are using the same opportunistic tactics, so good job signal boosting an otherwise unknown entity in the process.

The situation with Kindred Spirits is very strange, assuming Valve really truly knew and approved of the content. One of the parties is/was lying, we don't yet know which.

With all that said, Valve still messed up majorly. Why take action now later years (lol Valve time)? Why not be more clear about their guidelines and reasons for removal? Why so wishy-washy on adult content in general, allowing it in some context but not others?


----------



## Jonna (May 19, 2018)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


> While I don't know the specifics for any other games affected, I have a pretty good idea why Huniepop was removed. For those who don't know, the devs offer a patch to restore nudity in the game that was removed. However, this "patch" is an empty file that doesn't actually modify the game files, all it does is enable content that is normally disabled.
> 
> So, the issue probably has more to do with the fact that otherwise prohibited content is still being distributed on their CDN, just hidden, than any nefarious anti-sex or anti-nudity (because the only time people care about "censorship" is when sex and nudity is removed) agenda. If the patch was really a patch this might not have been an issue. Alternatively, devs  officially offering such a patch at all might be against the rules.
> 
> This is all just a guess though, but it makes sense given other games featuring nudity and the like are still available. I'm sure the devs have come to the same conclusions as well, but hey, what better viral marketing than the outrage culture from the "fuck censorship" crowd? The religious freaks taking credit for this are using the same opportunistic tactics, so good job signal boosting an otherwise unknown entity in the process.


Deep Space Waifu has the exact same thing, except it wasn't even an "offered" patch, the devs literally put it right in the public forums for every one to see.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You're more than welcome to add me to your ignore list. No need to piss on me and call it rain.


Just as I can easily ignore you nobody is forcing you to look at games you don't like on Steam. You can easily just scroll past them.

I have no actual problem with you, I'm just pointing out that we can easily ignore or not interact with something we don't wish to. I was deliberately making a ridiculous exaggerated argument to show how ridiculous I think the "I don't like it so it should be removed" way of thinking is.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 19, 2018)

time to take out the trash


----------



## Chary (May 20, 2018)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/HuniePotDev/status/997979877977436160


----------



## Osha (May 20, 2018)

Man, talk about backpedalling.


----------



## gudenau (May 20, 2018)

That "mistake" update was one heck of a backpedal, I want those to be removed to be honest.


----------



## Osha (May 20, 2018)

gudenau said:


> That "mistake" update was one heck of a backpedal, I want those to be removed to be honest.


Yeah, let's remove the functional games, I'm sure it's more important than all the garbage ones that don't even run properly and still manage to get past Valve's incredibly lax quality check. If anything, Tecmo Koei's titles should be removed from the store first because of how abysmal their PC ports are.


----------



## brunocar (May 20, 2018)

Osha said:


> Yeah, let's remove the functional games, I'm sure it's more important than all the garbage ones that don't even run properly and still manage to get past Valve's incredibly lax quality check. If anything, Tecmo Koei's titles should be removed from the store first because of how abysmal their PC ports are.


DW8 still uses a single CPU core :|


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2018)

I'm omega conservative, I believe in a lot of things the same organization believes and campaigns for, and I agree with what Valve is doing. I agree with NCOE getting valve to take down sexual content from their store front. Personally this isn't just about porn, but just not having to see this gross weeb shit everytime I open steam. If you want to play hentai games, OK but buy it from the correct place. Don't put it up on Steam.

Let me ask a question, would it be censorship if Steam pulled down a virus disguised as a game? Why is pulling down hentai games censorship? There are so many other places you can buy hentai games.

To play devil's advocate here, Huniepop had really nice gameplay, being unironic here. I really loved the Bejeweled type gameplay to it. But maybe that's my inner baby-boomer that plays facebook games all day talking.


----------



## Beerus (May 20, 2018)

Wow nice mistake steam


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 20, 2018)

Chary said:


> UPDATE 2: As of May 19, all developers that received this warning email from Valve, have all gotten a follow up email stating that emails about imminent removal of their games was sent out by mistake, to disregard the warning, and that the games will be re-reviewed immediately to make sure the games do indeed meet requirements to stay on the Steam Storefront.


I knew it, had to be a bot. You bots, always causing panic and heart attacks on us humans. Go back to discord and stay there.


----------



## brunocar (May 20, 2018)

VinLark said:


> I'm omega conservative, I believe in a lot of things the same organization believes and campaigns for, and I agree with what Valve is doing. I agree with NCOE getting valve to take down sexual content from their store front. Personally this isn't just about porn, but just not having to see this gross weeb shit everytime I open steam. If you want to play hentai games, OK but buy it from the correct place. Don't put it up on Steam.
> 
> Let me ask a question, would it be censorship if Steam pulled down a virus disguised as a game? Why is pulling down hentai games censorship? There are so many other places you can buy hentai games.
> 
> To play devil's advocate here, Huniepop had really nice gameplay, being unironic here. I really loved the Bejeweled type gameplay to it. But maybe that's my inner baby-boomer that plays facebook games all day talking.


so you think violence is fine but tits arent? i mean, fuck if im gonna buy any of these games, i can get porn elsewhere, but people like these so im not gonna argue that it should be taken down, besides, if these get taken down, then what about the witcher trilogy's multiple explicit sex scenes?


----------



## PhyChris (May 20, 2018)

Damn SJWs


----------



## SG854 (May 20, 2018)

VinLark said:


> I'm omega conservative, I believe in a lot of things the same organization believes and campaigns for, and I agree with what Valve is doing. I agree with NCOE getting valve to take down sexual content from their store front. Personally this isn't just about porn, but just not having to see this gross weeb shit everytime I open steam. If you want to play hentai games, OK but buy it from the correct place. Don't put it up on Steam.
> 
> Let me ask a question, would it be censorship if Steam pulled down a virus disguised as a game? Why is pulling down hentai games censorship? There are so many other places you can buy hentai games.
> 
> To play devil's advocate here, Huniepop had really nice gameplay, being unironic here. I really loved the Bejeweled type gameplay to it. But maybe that's my inner baby-boomer that plays facebook games all day talking.


I agree they shouldn’t take down viruses disguised as games. Censorship is bad and people need the freedom to infect their computers, for a price that is.


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2018)

I like how he compared a game that he doesn't like to an actually harmful thing such as a virus. 


SG854 said:


> I agree they shouldn’t take down viruses disguised as games. Censorship is bad and people need the freedom to infect their computers, for a price that is.


lol


----------



## dAVID_ (May 20, 2018)

So games that don't actually include pornography but have existing pornographic mods are getting taken down? That's complete bullshit on Valve's part, as anybody can make a mod for a game, regardless of the developer's consent.

I know! We should also ban computers next because computers can be used for criminality, hacking, and pirating games. And the worst of all, making innapropiate game mods.
We should also water because bad people like criminals drink water, that way we can end criminality!


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I like how he compared a game that he doesn't like to an actually harmful thing such as a virus.


I dunno dude, I can make the argument that hentai is harmful.


brunocar said:


> so you think violence is fine but tits arent? i mean, fuck if im gonna buy any of these games, i can get porn elsewhere, but people like these so im not gonna argue that it should be taken down, besides, if these get taken down, then what about the witcher trilogy's multiple explicit sex scenes?


Game primarily for sex =/ game with 100 hours of content with sex

Also I don't know where people are getting violence from this. This whole campaign is to take down games with sexually graphic content/patch out sexual content.


----------



## gudenau (May 20, 2018)

Osha said:


> Yeah, let's remove the functional games, I'm sure it's more important than all the garbage ones that don't even run properly and still manage to get past Valve's incredibly lax quality check. If anything, Tecmo Koei's titles should be removed from the store first because of how abysmal their PC ports are.



I'm not a fan of the shovel ware stuff either.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I agree they shouldn’t take down viruses disguised as games. Censorship is bad and people need the freedom to infect their computers, for a price that is.


For the low price of $60 you can infect your pc with the virus of the waifu anime girls. Make your pc scream senpai with a collection of different music and girls from the selection of Senran Kagura. But that's not all, for additional $30, you can get a season pass, every month we will add more girls which means more viruses to your system that even Cortana on windows 10 will be jealous you turned her off. So she doesn't feel left out, she will be subject to the virus of the waifu making her your only choice in waifu. DOWNLOAD TODAY. 

(In case no one understands, this was a joke.)

On a serious note, least fakku is trying to reach out. Wait is this appropriate for the forum? 

Today many game developers were told to censor their games (by removing mature content) or they will be forced off of Steam.That's exactly why we launched FAKKU Games earlier this year. Please help spread the word that FAKKU accepts ALL GAMES. 👉 https://t.co/mRoPYtdVt9 pic.twitter.com/JdFWggH4JA— FAKKU (@FAKKU) May 18, 2018


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 20, 2018)

VinLark said:


> I dunno dude, I can make the argument that hentai is harmful.
> 
> Game primarily for sex =/ game with 100 hours of content with sex
> 
> Also I don't know where people are getting violence from this. This whole campaign is to take down games with sexually graphic content/patch out sexual content.


Your virus argument is where you lost, honestly. You can ATTEMPT to make an argument that Hentai is somehow harmful. Note, it's not. Yes, it's censorship. Does it make it bad? Not entirely. There are markets dedicated to the sales and downloads of this style of game. Then calling it "weeb shit" is just a personal attack for the sake of being petty. You want to debate? Leave personal interest out of it. "I don't like it" is not a sound argument.


----------



## ZeroT21 (May 20, 2018)

Sure ,sure, gun violence is all A-OK, but sexual content is evil. Guess that's the new norm for valve


----------



## brunocar (May 20, 2018)

VinLark said:


> I dunno dude, I can make the argument that hentai is harmful.
> 
> Game primarily for sex =/ game with 100 hours of content with sex
> 
> Also I don't know where people are getting violence from this. This whole campaign is to take down games with sexually graphic content/patch out sexual content.


you yourself said you liked huniepop, its literally a game about getting laid, the bejeweled clone is just an excuse for it, you hypocrite.
also, you are missing the point, valve's own games have gruesome violence, so its a terrible double standard to take down games over sex when games with brutal violence are allowed to stay, let alone games that have whole mechanics that lead to sex, once again i have to bring up relationships in the witcher trilogy and prostitutes in GTA.


----------



## kuwanger (May 20, 2018)

VinLark said:


> I'm omega conservative, I believe in a lot of things the same organization believes and campaigns for, and I agree with what Valve is doing. I agree with NCOE getting valve to take down sexual content from their store front. Personally this isn't just about porn, but just not having to see this gross weeb shit everytime I open steam. If you want to play hentai games, OK but buy it from the correct place. Don't put it up on Steam.



Out of curiosity, what is Steam the "correct place" for?



VinLark said:


> Let me ask a question, would it be censorship if Steam pulled down a virus disguised as a game?



Let's see...selling something that's not what it claims to be for a profit.  Sounds like fraud.  Steam knowing fraud is going on and facilitating it would make them an accessory to fraud.  Generally you can't sell viruses even if you were to correctly label it because in most locales that's also illegal and again Steam would be an accessory.



VinLark said:


> Why is pulling down hentai games censorship? There are so many other places you can buy hentai games.



Uh, because it's censorship?  No one is arguing Steam can't censor stuff.  They are saying it's a dick move and complying with busybodies over selective moral or preferential issues makes Steam pliant to remove all sorts of stuff that people actually don't want removed and for which Steam is mostly the only outlet.



VinLark said:


> To play devil's advocate here, Huniepop had really nice gameplay, being unironic here. I really loved the Bejeweled type gameplay to it. But maybe that's my inner baby-boomer that plays facebook games all day talking.



Being ironic, if you accept the notion that it's okay to censor stuff, I'd actually push to ban all Bejeweled type games including Bejewel.  They're all shovelware repetitive crap.  Same with most multiplayer FPSs.  Same with a lot of genres.  Of course, I'm not a dick and realize that having to put up with the gross bejewel everytime I open steam isn't some massive crime against humanity.  I have more rage towards most website ads which often are fraud.  There's a lot more bigger fish in the form of consumerism to worry about than whether people have fantasies about drawn pixels on the screen.


----------



## grossaffe (May 20, 2018)

Astral_ said:


> This.
> 
> I bought Bayonetta when it was released, it is tagged both as 'Nudity' (which is defendable) and 'Anime' (what??).
> Instantly my Steam homepage was plagued with crappy generic anime VNs/RPGs. I blocked both tags to preserve my sanity, and I risk missing out interesting games if people go on with the bad tags.


Well, I mean...


----------



## mikey420 (May 20, 2018)

Yet another reason to hate steam/valve... Nothing new here.... They are ass hats with DRM infested versions of shit.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 20, 2018)

VinLark said:


> I'm omega conservative, I believe in a lot of things the same organization believes and campaigns for, and I agree with what Valve is doing. I agree with NCOE getting valve to take down sexual content from their store front. Personally this isn't just about porn, but just not having to see this gross weeb shit everytime I open steam. If you want to play hentai games, OK but buy it from the correct place. Don't put it up on Steam.
> 
> Let me ask a question, would it be censorship if Steam pulled down a virus disguised as a game? Why is pulling down hentai games censorship? There are so many other places you can buy hentai games.
> 
> To play devil's advocate here, Huniepop had really nice gameplay, being unironic here. I really loved the Bejeweled type gameplay to it. But maybe that's my inner baby-boomer that plays facebook games all day talking.


You could just ignore this "weeb shit" you don't want to see and try to realize that taste is subjective. There's no "correct" storefront for games you don't like. I don't like the HBO show Shameless but I'm not gonna bitch about how it doesn't belong on Netflix because I can easily just not watch it.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 20, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Fuck censorship.


Lewd

Watch out, valve will remove it


----------



## ov3rkill (May 20, 2018)

"*UPDATE 2: As of May 19, all developers that received this warning email from Valve, have all gotten a follow up email stating that emails about imminent removal of their games was sent out by mistake, to disregard the warning, and that the games will be re-reviewed immediately to make sure the games do indeed meet requirements to stay on the Steam Storefront. "
*
I guess it's either they're trying some new algorithm, or some righteous SJW prick is in their employment sending out these emails, or they Valve just simply fucked up.


----------



## Pluupy (May 20, 2018)

Why not just allow adult games and age restrict?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 20, 2018)

ov3rkill said:


> "*UPDATE 2: As of May 19, all developers that received this warning email from Valve, have all gotten a follow up email stating that emails about imminent removal of their games was sent out by mistake, to disregard the warning, and that the games will be re-reviewed immediately to make sure the games do indeed meet requirements to stay on the Steam Storefront. "
> *
> I guess it's either they're trying some new algorithm, or some righteous SJW prick is in their employment sending out these emails, or they Valve just simply fucked up.


I'd guess it's the latter. Some retard hired for diversity or so Valve can seem "progressive". If it were an algorithm other games with the nudity tag probably would've been hit too.


----------



## Chary (May 20, 2018)

This could potentially have been started by a mass of reports from specific groups wanting these types of games removed from Steam. 

http://archive.is/M2SNh



> BREAKING NEWS! Steam, the Walmart of online video game distribution, with over 35 million users who are children and teenagers, just contacted several videogame developers asking them to cover sexually graphic content in their games on Steam or face delisting. This sudden action by Valve, parent company of Steam, comes after a two-year aggressive campaign by the National Center on Sexual Exploitation, including the listing of Steam on the 2018 Dirty Dozen List.





> We thank Steam for their leadership in working to change our #MeToo culture in which sexual violence in rampant and normalized. Your corporate leadership is a major step in creating a world free from sexual exploitation.





> We thank the many grassroots activists and leaders who have spoken up to demand a change to Steams policies and enforcement practices with us these past two years. We especially thank you for your help in our most recent grassroots campaign, which started May 10! Your voices have been heard.


----------



## lampdemon (May 20, 2018)

Chary said:


> This could potentially have been started by a mass of reports from specific groups wanting these types of games removed from Steam.
> 
> http://archive.is/M2SNh


Late APRIL FOOLS!!!

Wait, this is serious. They think porn is sexual exploitation.

I wonder how far this will go before someone tells them to F-off.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 20, 2018)

Chary said:


> This could potentially have been started by a mass of reports from specific groups wanting these types of games removed from Steam.
> 
> http://archive.is/M2SNh


Big surprise some retarded social justice movement is behind it. Calling society a #MeToo culture that normalizes sexual violence is ridiculous. First of all #MeToo is a movement for people who have been allegedly sexually assaulted by famous people to speak up about it. So misusing this just makes the actual #MeToo movement look bad. Of course I'd expect nothing else from a group thay sounds like it's run by feminazis and desperate soy boys.


----------



## kuwanger (May 20, 2018)

Chary said:


> "This sudden action by Valve, parent company of Steam, comes after a two-year aggressive campaign by the National Center on Sexual Exploitation, including the listing of Steam on the 2018 Dirty Dozen List."



Awesome.  Well, beyond the hyperbole of it, I love how the whole iBooks as part of the dirty dozen excludes all the romance novels involving men as objectified.  Nope, we shouldn't worry about men being body shamed because 99% of them aren't muscles on muscles.  Or 99% aren't in line to gain a ranch from a will, but only if they marry a woman, impregnate her, and marry off all three of his brothers in a year.  That's romance!

And then on to things like...

"As our society suffers from the consequences of campus sexual assault, military sexual assault, and rising child-on-child sexual abuse, we see that normalizing the sexual use (and often abuse) of others in videogames is irresponsible on the corporate and social level."

I knew it!  It wasn't Romeo & Juliet all along and the evil of plays!  It wasn't dancing!  The root of all evil is videogames!  If we could only get rid of the evil videogames, everything would be perfect!  It couldn't be that (1) they've got cause and effect backwards and/or (2) Japan which has some of the more warped games (and for which the ban seems to be targeting) has some of the lowest crime rates.  Oops.

Welp, don't let the facts get in the way of wild conjecture.  I mean, the National Center on Sexual Exploitation, instead of actually finding and addressing actual sexual exploitation and seeking justice, is running a campaign to..uh..ban stuff?  Nifty.

PS - Yea, I stopped really early into that Dirty Dozen video.  If the mere presence of mass sex exploitation normalizes it and they they want to ban such books/media, they should start with the Bible.  If you want to go with the real big league, that's where you start.  Clearly, though, their moral high ground wouldn't sit well with their funding sources.


----------



## Arras (May 20, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> if you accept the notion that it's okay to censor stuff, I'd actually push to ban all Bejeweled type games including Bejewel.  They're all shovelware repetitive crap.  Same with most multiplayer FPSs.  Same with a lot of genres.  Of course, I'm not a dick and realize that having to put up with the gross bejewel everytime I open steam isn't some massive crime against humanity.  I have more rage towards most website ads which often are fraud.  There's a lot more bigger fish in the form of consumerism to worry about than whether people have fantasies about drawn pixels on the screen.


Bejeweled is actually a great game though. The clones got way out of hand, but the original is a very solid game with a bunch of different modes. Same goes for most popcap games. They're one of the best at making actually good casual games.


----------



## kuwanger (May 20, 2018)

Arras said:


> Bejeweled is actually a great game though. The clones got way out of hand, but the original is a very solid game with a bunch of different modes.



Um, the original had only two modes--Normal and Time Trial--which were very similar.  In fact the game is very similar to Shariki.



Arras said:


> Same goes for most popcap games. They're one of the best at making actually good casual games.



It's called Solitaire (with its many, many variations).  I'll admit I was being a bit facetious about it, but most of what Popcap produced was visually appealing, flash-based clones or off-clone of extant games.  Like Zygna, their main claim to fame was being one of the first to best capitalize on a new medium.

Beyond that historical note, there's basically no reason that a few of the games shouldn't just be added to STPPC and be ported as standard as free on each new platform.  There's basically no reason for more than the one clone*.  Again, I'm still being a bit facetious, but there's no good reason for anyone to continue to capitalize on something that's already been invented and is so ubiquitous.

* If someone wants to make an emulator for preservation and port that, that can be added to mame or retroarch.  Same general point.


----------



## Viri (May 20, 2018)

How the fuck does celebrities sucking dick to get film roles have anything to do with mah vidya games?!


----------



## TheWolfLord (May 20, 2018)

That backpedal though.






I'm of the opinion that as long as the content isn't directly harming an individual involved via it's creation then it's nobodies place to make absolute statements akin to 'It doesn't belong'. That's purely subjective.

People have different preferences and appreciate things in their own way. The genre in question is boring to me but I know that they have the potential to tell well-crafted stories via a unique presentation. Adult content is in itself benign and to what ends it is used as a tool is what's more important. People should be upset at the idea that one day we may be in a position where ideas are restricted to the point that it stifles creators. 

For something as fundamental to the real-world as sex to be so totally railed against in games when we have far more problems with daily violence is strange to me. Will there come a day where the vast majority of games must be boxed into a small mold to cater to non-violent or objectionable ideas as well? I mean, we have so many games that glorify combat, murder and generally evil or morally questionable actions. It isn't even restricted to games but omnipresent in all manners of media. 

Sadly, that's all probably more likely to come about than people taking responsibility for their own life and those of their families/children. It would be nice if people stopped worrying about what others viewed and did a better job to make sure that their own young were mature enough to either not be influenced by make-believe stories or didn't have access in the first place. As for those who must be offended, it would be nice if they realized that not everything must be 'for them'.

That said, steam can technically do as they please, but people can criticize them for contributing to thought policing and hope that alternative storefronts gain traction.


----------



## Stercate79 (May 20, 2018)

I'm with Valve.
Censorship is shit, ok.
But Valve is removing stupid games with no purpose except masturbating, in fact, GTA V didn't get any warning for example.
Fuck your weeb shit


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2018)

This is precisely what happens when a service faces next to no competition, becomes sloppy as a result and forgets that they're there to serve the users, not to nitpick the content they serve. I'm glad someone sane reconsidered, it was the only sensible course of action.


----------



## Viri (May 20, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> This is precisely what happens when a service faces next to no competition, becomes sloppy as a result and forgets that they're there to serve the users, not to nitpick the content they serve. I'm glad someone sane reconsidered, it was the only sensible course of action.


Maybe it was Gabe him self?!  He did save Hatred from being removed!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 20, 2018)

Stercate79 said:


> I'm with Valve.
> Censorship is shit, ok.
> But Valve is removing stupid games with no purpose except masturbating, in fact, GTA V didn't get any warning for example.
> Fuck your weeb shit


You could just ignore them instead of bitching about them. It's really not hard to do.


----------



## Stercate79 (May 20, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> You could just ignore them instead of bitching about them. It's really not hard to do.


You're the first one bitching about Valve removing weeb stuff lmao


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 20, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> This is precisely what happens when a service faces next to no competition, becomes sloppy as a result and forgets that they're there to serve the users, not to nitpick the content they serve. I'm glad someone sane reconsidered, it was the only sensible course of action.


Unfortunately this will continue because it would be hard to make a competitor to Steam because of Steam's success.


Stercate79 said:


> You're the first one bitching about Valve removing weeb stuff lmao


Valve was threatening to remove games that complied with the TOS. ThatsT wrong because the developers already censored their games and they pay for them to be on Steam. Besides criticizing Valve for doing something like that and bitching about shit you hate are different. Those of us complaining about shitty business decisions are discussing an actual issue. You're just bitching about something you hate like an entitled idiot.


----------



## Stercate79 (May 20, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Unfortunately this will continue because it would be hard to make a competitor to Steam because of Steam's success.
> 
> Valve was threatening to remove games that complied with the TOS. ThatsT wrong because the developers already censored their games and they pay for them to be on Steam. Besides criticizing Valve for doing something like that and bitching about shit you hate are different. Those of us complaining about shitty business decisions are discussing an actual issue. You're just bitching about something you hate like an entitled idiot.


lmao ok, you like paying for weeb stuff i get it


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 20, 2018)

Stercate79 said:


> lmao ok, you like paying for weeb stuff i get it


I don't even play these games, I'm just not the kind of idiot who thinks that something shouldn't exist because they dislike it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 20, 2018)

Galaxy Girls sounds like 90's porn XD


----------



## SS4 (May 20, 2018)

Took me very long to decide to install Steam since they approve DRM and haven't bought anything on it yet. But now they go full on censorship . . . yeah, sorry but you will never a penny from me! They just sealed the deal. I always knew Steam shouldn't be trusted . . .


----------



## thegreatentropy (May 20, 2018)

*snipped quote of trashed post*

If It were true, Valve would't even revert the decision, and the games would be taken off Steam.

Just because something don't vibe with your believes, don't mean you should be condescending about it...


----------



## Dimensional (May 20, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Fuck censorship.


We're going to have to censor that post. Will have to cover up 'censorship' as it's offensive to minor and very intolerant people these days.


----------



## Sheimi (May 20, 2018)

Chary said:


> *UPDATE 2: As of May 19, all developers that received this warning email from Valve, have all gotten a follow up email stating that emails about imminent removal of their games was sent out by mistake, to disregard the warning, and that the games will be re-reviewed immediately to make sure the games do indeed meet requirements to stay on the Steam Storefront. *
> ​


huh. wonder if the backlash caused them to say the email was a mistake


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 20, 2018)

Found this article today 

https://www.pcgamesn.com/valve-walk-back-visual-novel-censorship?tw=PCGN2


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 20, 2018)

Sheimi said:


> huh. wonder if the backlash caused them to say the email was a mistake


Wouldn't surprise me. I already don't like Steam, the only reason I'm using it is because practically all PC games are on it now. Maybe I'll just look at getting my games on Humble (even though thr games are Steam key, at least Valve will be getting less).


----------



## grossaffe (May 20, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. I already don't like Steam, the only reason I'm using it is because practically all PC games are on it now. Maybe I'll just look at getting my games on Humble (even though thr games are Steam key, at least Valve will be getting less).


At least a number of them are available DRM-free.


----------



## zolris (May 20, 2018)

this needs to be protested


----------



## Fusion (May 21, 2018)

_*Update, May 20:*_ Developers of adult-themed visual novels say they’ve received notice from Valve that the two-week deadline for censoring their games is now off, and that Valve will “re-review” the games for content and give the developers specific feedback if they find content violations.

Visual novel developer Lupiesoft tweeted Saturday that Valve contacted them and told them to disregard the initial email that gave them two weeks to censor their anime pirate game Mutiny!!. HuniePop developers Huniepot and MangaGamer, developers of Kindred Spirits, both posted similar updates.

While all three developers said they were relieved by the update, HuniePop developer Ryan Koons cautioned that the games aren’t “out of the woods” yet.


“It just means we have an interesting development,” he tweeted.

We’ve reached out to Valve for comment on what prompted the sudden scrutiny of visual novels and we’ll update this story if they respond.

Meanwhile, a U.S.-based anti-porn advocacy group has claimed credit for Valve’s move to censor visual novels. The National Center on Sexual Exploitation, formerly known as Morality in Media, posted a press release Friday saying Valve’s move came after a “two year campaign” by the Center to pressure Valve into removing “sexually exploitative content” from Steam. They had placed Valve on their 2018 “Dirty Dozen” list and orchestrated an intensive social media campaign that began May 10th and encouraged users to tweet directly at Valve and Steam.



Without hearing from Valve it’s impossible to know what impact, if any, the NCOSE had on the company’s sudden decision to put visual novels on notice. However, their page about Steam mentions HuniePop by name, as well as several other anime-themed games.

On a separate page, distinct from their Steam campaign, the NCOSE lists big-budget titles like The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt and Mass Effect: Andromeda as also being sexually exploitative. These aren't included in their Steam campaign, though, and there's no indication Valve have asked them to censor their adult content.

For now, at least, it appears sexy games have gotten a reprieve, so any impact the campaign _might_ have had is seemingly being revised.


----------



## DJPlace (May 21, 2018)

can't understand one thing are games like senran kagura and etc going be removed? kinda curious.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 21, 2018)




----------



## AdamFX990 (May 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> End justifies the means you say?


No. That's not what I said.


----------



## Obveron (May 21, 2018)

I'll never understand why sex in entertainment is more taboo than violence.


----------



## LightyKD (May 21, 2018)

Obveron said:


> I'll never understand why sex in entertainment is more taboo than violence.



#Murica


----------



## codezer0 (May 21, 2018)

Maybe we should write to valve about how offended we are that Half Life 3 isn't available to buy already. See if that gets them working on it. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Obveron said:


> I'll never understand why sex in entertainment is more taboo than violence.


Keep in mind some of the most vocal about it, are those who can trace their roots back to the Puritans...


			
				Robin Williams said:
			
		

> ... A people so uptight, the English threw them out!


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2018)

Obveron said:


> I'll never understand why sex in entertainment is more taboo than violence.


Probably some combination of Puritans and Oliver Cromwell.


----------

